# 87 Nissan 300 ZX headlamp problem



## Fredcc (Oct 8, 2004)

My friend has this 87 Nissan 300 ZX which they bought recently and the headlamps do not seem to work. The hight beams work fine. So far, I have looked at relays and fuses but to no avail. If someone knows anything or has every experienced this problem before some feed back would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to Z31.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Bulbs, or loose connections is likely. Replace one bulb first and see if that helps. If not, loose connections or corroded ground wiring would be my next guess.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

You guys should test the bulbs (hotwire them)
if they are fine then its a bad connection like Balliztik said.......you can buy new plugs from the auto parts store for like 4 bucks a side- I have melted mine plenty of times until I upgraded the wiring harness


----------



## Fredcc (Oct 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Bulbs, or loose connections is likely. Replace one bulb first and see if that helps. If not, loose connections or corroded ground wiring would be my next guess.



The bulbs were already replaced and I did double check the connections. They are clean and tight.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Use a test light and see if you have power going to the low beams on the harness.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Use a test light and see if you have power going to the low beams on the harness.


 Power _TO_ may not be the problem. Bad grounds are almost always a good bet with electrical problems.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Use the stock ground then when using the light and see if it will complete a circuit or not.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

check the headlight switch on the stalk too. Weird things happen when they go bad.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

z31 said:


> check the headlight switch on the stalk too. Weird things happen when they go bad.



x2 I have heard many cases about them


----------



## BlueThunder (Nov 11, 2004)

*It's your headlight switch...*

get a new one...

good luck...


----------

